# How often do you clean your device?



## Glytch

I'm just interested how often people clean their devices.

I clean every few days. Take the entire thing apart. Wash in hot soapy water and then rinse thoroughly. Sometimes if I've tried a really horrible juice I'll clean in hot soapy water and then soak in sterilising solution for half an hour. Rinse thoroughly.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Cleaning it right now. Generally every rewick. So 4 days. Or if im bored lol


----------



## Silver

For me it depends on the device and the juice

The Evod1 seldom gets cleaned because it has the same juice in it and theres not much to clean. I just rinse it when changing the coil.

As for the tanks, they tend to get cleaned when its time for a new coil.

The Reos get a good warm bath about once every three months or so - unless there is a bad lingering juice that I want to get rid of, but that hasnt happened often.

Drip tips get a good rinse and wash about once a week.


----------



## SAVaper

I clean when I rewick. I only soak in warm water and then rinse with warm water. Never soap. Then a short bath in Milton. Rinse again and then dry. When I want to change juice I take warm water in my mouth and blow it through my coil while closing the bottom holes of the coil. Then dry.


----------



## Cespian

Tanks usually get a rinse in cold tap water before a fresh build. If I had some horrible joose in the tank, I will let it soak for a couple of minutes in a Milton solution. Before first use of a tank/dripper, it gets a nice scrub with a toothbrush and Milton (in-case of any machine oil or factory dust). Drip tips, every 2nd day or so (mainly because of pocket fluff). Mods generally get a wipe down if in use once a week to once every 2 weeks, using a damp cloth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

I pretty much have a weekly routine. Every Sunday night I rewick my tanks to be used during the week. I rotate between 3 tanks and my dripper at night so it depends on the juice. A heavy coil killer juice sometimes I rewick every day, most of my tanks are menthol or tobacco so they don't need cleaning all that often. I take it all apart and let it lie in a very very mild Iodophor solution for a few minutes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO's get a full cleaning and shining with green pad when they look tatty which is around every 2-3 weeks... I rewick them every day and they always get the same juice in them...

My tanks (Melo 3 Mini's) get a thorough cleaning when I change the cCell which is around every 2 weeks. They too only have one juice in them... tanks are dedicated to a specific juice.

My RTA's are different kettle of fish because I don't use them that much... and I find if a RTA has been standing unused for a few days often the coil reacts with the juice and I find myself emptying the tank and cleaning it from head to toe and then rewicking... same story with my drippers... and any tanks with standard commercial coils...

The truth of the matter is I pretty much use my REO's and Melo 3 Mini tanks most of the time and all the rest of my kit is cleaned and stands doing nothing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> REO's get a full cleaning and shining with green pad when they look tatty which is around every 2-3 weeks... I rewick them every day and they always get the same juice in them...
> 
> My tanks (Melo 3 Mini's) get a thorough cleaning when I change the cCell which is around every 2 weeks. They too only have one juice in them... tanks are dedicated to a specific juice.
> 
> My RTA's are different kettle of fish because I don't use them that much... and I find if a RTA has been standing unused for a few days often the coil reacts with the juice and I find myself emptying the tank and cleaning it from head to toe and then rewicking... same story with my drippers... and any tanks with standard commercial coils...
> 
> The truth of the matter is I pretty much use my REO's and Melo 3 Mini tanks most of the time and all the rest of my kit is cleaned and stands doing nothing.
> View attachment 63168


Perhaps vape sale coming up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

I keep it simple, only clean, rewick or recoil when something actually needs any of the above (which is rarely to almost never with the current gear I run the way that I run it). So at the opposite end of the spectrum from some of the other gear I ran at on time that had to have constant fiddle-faddle to deliver good service.


----------



## RichJB

I hardly ever clean anything. When I change juice, I love that transition of old juice taste -> wtf -> new juice taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## andro

For me is two of the above. Once a day and every time i change flavour .


----------



## Modulas

It varies.
Either when its really dirty or when I try out a new flavour for the first time.

The constant admin of cleaning/wicking/coiling nearly drove me back to cigarettes, so I only do it when absolutely necessary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

SAVaper said:


> When I want to change juice I take warm water in my mouth and blow it through my coil while closing the bottom holes of the coil. Then dry.


What a great idea - thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Depends on the juice, if its coffee or a strong flavour, when i wanna change juice ill clean tank.

For fruits or deserts, I dont mind mixing juices. Sometimes the 1st couple hits creates some amazing flavour profiles

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lukeness

When I change coils I give things a rinse and dry. I too like to vape through one flavour into the next, it also gives me ideas on mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mark121m

Monthly.
Sometimes 2weeks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

